# Авиация > До 1945 >  Боевой состав ВВС на День Победы

## Morsunin

Может кому интересно, исправления и дополнения приветствуются.
Ниже полков не копал.
Начну с севера 

15ВА Ленинградский фронт командарм г-п Науменко Николай Федорович нш г-л Саковнин Алексей Антонович  

5гв.бак кк гв.г-л Ушаков Владимир Алексеевич нш гв.г-м Толстой Владимир Михайлович

4гв.бад кд гв.г-м Котляр Федосий Порфирьевич (ГСС 29.06.45) нш гв.п Веселов Николай Иванович
124гв.бап Пе-2 ВРИДкп гв.пп Левашов Анатолий Васильевич (нш 124гв.бап) 
125гв.бап Пе-2 с 14.04.45 кп гв.м Титенко Семен Моисеевич был инспектор-летчик по ТП 5гв.бак нш гв.пп Букин Семен Федорович
126гв.бап Пе-2 кп ГСС гв.пп Живолуп Михаил Андреевич нш гв.пп Гуменюк Самуил Васильевич

5гв.бад кд ГСС гв.г-м Сандалов Владимир Александрович нш гв.п Ковалевский Григорий Юлианович
35гв.бап Пе-2 кп гв.пп Свенский Павел Семенович нш гв.пп Фомин Василий Николаевич 
127гв.бап Пе-2 кп гв.п Калачиков Андрей Андреевич нш гв.пп Аулов Николай Иванович
128гв.бап Пе-2 кп гв.пп Дубинкин Константин Степанович нш гв.пп Приимак Ефим Иванович

14иак кк ГСС г-м Данилов Степан Павлович нш п Бугаенко Леонид Денисович

185иад кд п Зайцев Георгий Николаевич нш п Полосухин Виктор Васильевич
4иап Як-9 кп ГСС гв.п Марков Александр Маркович нш м Донин Соломон Ильич
148иап Як-9 кп ГСС пп Шевцов Александр Григорьевич нш м Додонов Федор Дмитриевич
293иап Як-9 кп пп Кетов Александр Иванович нш м Жаворонков Александр Васильевич

315иад кд п Литвинов Виктор Яковлевич нш пп Ольшвангер Акиба Яковлевич
50иап Ла-5фн кп пп Винокуров Алексей Михайлович нш пп Казанков Леонид Петрович
171иап Ла-7 кп пп Халутин Александр Иванович нш м Ибрагимов Мамбет Ибрагимович
431иап Як-9,9у кп ГСС пп Зайцев Александр Андреевич нш м Чеботарев Кирилл Андреевич

284нбад кд пп Маричев Павел Константинович нш гв.п Боркинов Михаил Антонович
1латнбап По-2 с 04.45 из 313нбад кп пп Кирш Карл Августович нш м Нуркус Иван Иванович
638нбап По-2 кп пп Штовба Карп Васильевич нш м Какаций Алексей Никифорович
701нбап По-2 кп пп Ключников Павел Васильевич нш м Васильев Михаил Герасимович

313нбад кд п Воеводин Александр Алексеевич нш п Васюков Иван Филиппович
4нбап По-2 с 04.45 из 284нбад с 04.45 кп пп Андрианов Александр Петрович был ком. 998нбап
990нбап По-2 кп м Афанасьев Михаил Николаевич нш м Стасюк Федор Трофимович 
998нбап По-2 с 04.45 кп пп Жмаченко Василий Федосеевич был ком. 4нбап нш м Сокологорский Григорий Еремеевич

214шад кд п Кретов Николай Прокофьевич нш п Юдин Василий Фролович
190шап Ил-2 кп пп Бахтин Иван Павлович (ГСС 18.08.45) нш м Долгий Виктор Евстафьевич
502шап Ил-2 кп м Тимохович Иван Антонович нш пп Сердюк Федор Федорович 
622шап Ил-2 кп ГСС пп Емельянов Иван Алексеевич нш пп Лебедев Григорий Михайлович

225шад кд п Корпусов Василий Алексеевич нш гв.пп Илюшенко Григорий Васильевич
118гв.шап Ил-10 с 19.04. из 1забр кп гв.пп Верещинский Владимир Николаевич нш гв.пп Монаков Василий Иванович
810шап Ил-2 кп пп Ермолаев Сергей Иванович нш м Петрашев Кузьма Карпович
825шап Ил-2 кп пп(с 05.45) Солопов Степан Акимович нш гв.пп Фицев Виктор Артемьевич

305шад кд п Полушко Федор Иванович нш п Аболихин Георгий Сергеевич
175шап Ил-2 кп пп Захарченко Михаил Дмитриевич нш пп Прохоров Сергей Ильич
237шап Ил-2 кп гв.м Неменко Степан Алексеевич(ГСС 18.08.45) нш гв.пп Торбенко Федор Григорьевич
955шап Ил-2 кп гв.пп Симонов Павел Филиппович нш пп Цветков Николай Александрович

336иад кд п Гращенков Сергей Павлович нш пп Зубцов Михаил Тимофеевич  (в подписях с 01.05.45 зам. нш пп Соколов) 
163иап Як-9 кп пп Уханев Василий Митрофанович нш пп Сушко Александр Иванович
265иап Як-9 кп пп Свириденков Сергей Титович нш м Артеменко Петр Поликарпович
483иап Як-9 кп м Армашов Петр Александрович нш гв.м Калинников Александр Иванович

Отд.
99гв.орап кп гв.пп Щенников Николай Павлович нш гв.пп Смоляк Иван Федорович
187крап кп пп Шевцов Антон Иванович нш гв.м Косынкин Андрей Кузьмич 
699трап кп пп Манторов Семен Иванович нш гв.п Пустоваров Дмитрий Павлович
97оап ГВФ кп м Седляревич Владимир Алексеевич нш м Каплунов Александр Александрович
8утап кп пп Садов Павел Макарович нш пп Вялов Александр Николаевич
1003 санап кп пп Львов Исаак Самойлович нш м Зеликович Михаил Маркович

Если интересно, потом продолжу

----------


## Mig

Спасибо! Хорошего - много не бывает!
Интересно!!! Продолжайте!
Низкий Вам поклон!

----------


## Антоха

Очень интересно! продолжайте!

----------


## Morsunin

13ВА Ленинградский фронт командарм г-п Рыбальченко Степан Дмитриевич вриднш гв.пп Мизерский Тимофей Андреевич(нач. оперотдела штаба 13ВА)

275иад кд гв.п Матвеев Александр Андреевич нш гв.пп Минеев Николай Федорович
14гв.иап Як-9 кп ГСС гв.пп Свитенко Николай Иванович нш гв.пп Морозов Георгий Яковлевич  
159иап Ла-5фн кп пп Ходарев Василий Михайлович нш гв.м Красько Анатолий Матвеевич
283иап Як-9 кп м Ефремов Иван Иванович нш гв.пп Петижев Умар Ибрагимович

281шад кд п Греськов Сергей Евменович нш п Богданов Филарет Михайлович
448шап Ил-2 кп пп Баешко Антон Антонович нш гв.пп Сущевский Александр Михайлович
703шап Ил-2 кп м Марьяненко Павел Степанович нш пп Сапрыкин Петр Григорьевич  
872шап Ил-2 м Исензон Харитон Ефимович нш м Новиков Андрей Павлович  

Формируется 180шад вркд пп Панков Леонид Ефимович 
30шап(30оап ГВФ) кп пп Рассказов Петр Самсонович нш м Завгородний Борис Васильевич 
40шап(40оап ГВФ) кп пп Гриценко Николай Антонович нш пп Троицкий Иосиф Борисович
52шап(52оап ГВФ) кп пп Опришко Николай Александрович нш пп Соколов Павел Дмитриевич

Отд.
13орап Пе-2, Як-9д кп пп Механиков Иван Алексеевич нш м Марценюк Антон Мартынович  
199оапс кп пп Погуляев Василий Иванович нш м Емелин Николай Ильич
15утап кп гв.п Трофимов Николай Михайлович нш п Литвиненко Василий Романович

----------


## Morsunin

3ВА 3-й Белорусский фронт командарм ГСС(19.04.45) г-п Папивин Николай Филиппович нш г-л Дагаев Николай Павлович

11иак кк ГСС(19.04.45) гв.г-м Иванов Георгий Александрович нш п Дремин Михаил Иванович

5гв.иад кд ГСС гв.п Рыкачев Юрий Борисович нш п Воробьев Василий Герасимович
28гв.иап Р-39 кп гв.пп Милехин Борис Дмитриевич нш гв.м Сырчин Иосиф Аверьянович
68гв.иап Р-39 кп гв.пп Магерин Николай Иванович нш гв.м Комов Николай Федорович 
72гв.иап Р-39 кп гв.пп Заварухин Павел Филиппович нш гв.м Скорынин Михаил Дмитриевич  

190иад кд п Фокин Василий Васильевич нш гв.п Молодов Сергей Васильевич
17иап Р-39 кп пп Николаенко Василий Федорович нш м Сивоха Федор Андреевич 
494иап Р-39 кп пп Белов Иван Васильевич нш м Никулин Евгений Александрович
821иап Р-39 кп пп Мирошников Петр Павлович нш м Пунянский Моисей Исаакович 

3гв.бад кд гв.г-м Андреев Сергей Павлович нш гв.п Очнев Алексей Семенович
119гв.бап Пе-2 кп гв.м Андреев Федор Тимофеевич нш гв.м Мамонов Андрей Дмитриевич
122гв.бап Пе-2 кп гв.пп Гаврилов Семен Никитович нш гв.м Мешков Михаил Иванович
123гв.бап Пе-2 кп гв.пп Дымченко Василий Иванович нш гв.пп Кожуховский Федор Васильевич

314нбад кд п Плахов Сергей Федорович нш пп Пецевич Николай Григорьевич
386нбап По-2 кп м Яковлев Вячеслав Евгеньевич нш м Семихлебов Леонтий Афанасьевич
389нбап По-2 кп м Подгаецкий Афанасий Михайлович нш м Плохотниченко Илларион Петрович
390нбап По-2 кп пп Суров Степан Степанович нш м Потапов Александр Алексеевич  
391нбап По-2 кп пп Симаков Мартын Степанович нш м Розенберг Афанасий Дмитриевич

211шад кд п Кучма Петр Михайлович нш пп Скиба Георгий Петрович
723шап Ил-10 кп пп Карачев Павел Платонович нш пп Яновский Эразм Ильич 
766шап Ил-2 кп м Петров Василий Петрович нш пп Афанасьев Иван Федорович 
949шап Ил-2 кп ГСС гв.пп Шкулепов Алексей Пантелеевич нш м Секачев Виктор Иванович 

335шад кд г-м Александров Сергей Сергеевич нш п Пинес Борис Иосифович 
6гв.шап Ил-2 кп гв.м Мусиенко Иван Александрович (ГСС 18.08.45) нш гв.пп Лапин Иван Васильевич
683шап Ил-2 кп ГСС м Помукчинский Дмитрий Иванович нш м Пестов Матвей Матвеевич 
826шап Ил-2 кп пп Карпов Александр Павлович нш пп Егоров Николай Константинович

259иад кд гв.п Курбатов Яков Архипович нш п Азаров Константин Васильевич
21иап Ла-5фн,Ла-7 на 05.05.45 кп пп Нестоянов Иван Максимович нш пп Ушаков Вячеслав Дмитриевич
761иап Як-9,Як-9у кп пп Разоренов Константин Михайлович нш пп Ермохин Иван Федорович 
976иап Як-9 кп пп Кулев Владимир Семенович нш пп Байрак Николай Андреевич  

Отд.
11орап Пе-2 кп м Мартьянов Георгий Алексеевич нш м Рязанов Юрий Михайлович
206окрап кп пп Феоктистов Павел Андреевич нш пп Бендерский Виктор Григорьевич
763трап кп гв.п Кучерков Григорий Сергеевич нш м Новосадов Михаил Иванович  
87санап с 04.45 кп пп Абрамов Александр Алексеевич был зам.ком. 389нбап нш м Кузин Влас Васильевич
399оапс кп пп Ильин Леонид Арсеньевич нш м Стратулатов Яков Афанасьевич
105гв.оап ГВФ кп гв.п Клуссон Евгений Томасович ионш гв.м Лазеба Александр Федорович
5утап кп пп Ефимов Иван Федорович нш гв.м Семенов Семен Михайлович

----------


## Morsunin

1ВА 3-й Белорусский фронт командарм ДвГСС(19.04.45) г-п Хрюкин Тимофей Тимофеевич нш г-л Белов Иван Михайлович

6гв.бад кд г-м Чучев Григорий Алексеевич нш гв.пп Тимошевский Иван Юрьевич
4гв.бап Пе-2 с 22.04. из 15ВА кп гв.пп Морозов Владимир Кузьмич нш гв.пп Семенов Александр Иванович
134гв.бап Пе-2 кп гв.пп Катков Виктор Михайлович нш гв.пп Алферов Михаил Иванович
135гв.бап Пе-2 кп ГСС(19.04.45) гв.пп Палий Федор Прокофьевич нш гв.м Мазуров Василий Игнатьевич  

276бад кд г-м Нечипоренко Степан Игнатьевич нш п Дрелевский Адольф Семенович
34гв.бап Пе-2 кп гв.пп Колокольцев Михаил Николаевич нш гв.пп Суслин Николай Васильевич
58бап Пе-2 кп гв.пп Аниськин Иван Семенович нш п Красинский Абрам Ермолаевич
140бап Пе-2 кп ГСС гв.пп Кованев Иван Федорович нш м Мекинян Аветик Акопович

213нбад кд ГСС г-м Молоков Василий Сергеевич нш пп Назаров Василий Михайлович 
24гв.нбап По-2 кп гв.пп Яхнис Иосиф Семенович нш гв.м Турчинский Василий Павлович
15нбап По-2 кп пп Епанчин Виктор Степанович нш м Поляков Петр Алексеевич
17нбап По-2 кп пп Боровков Николай Андрианович нш м Жаров Сергей Иванович

1гв.шад кд ГСС гв.г-м Прутков Степан Дмитриевич нш гв.п Березовой Иван Никифорович
74гв.шап Ил-2 кп ГСС гв.пп Смильский Михаил Иванович нш гв.пп Полозов Геннадий Александрович
75гв.шап Ил-10 кп гв.пп Стрельцов Владимир Федорович нш гв.пп Воскобойников Борис Харитонович
76гв.шап Ил-2 кп гв.пп Бочко Даниил Никифорович нш гв.пп Басилия Григорий Георгиевич
136гв.шап Ил-2 кп ГСС гв.пп Жихарев Василий Дмитриевич нш гв.пп Фадеев Дмитрий Григорьевич

182шад кд ГСС г-м Шевченко Владимир Илларионович нш п Радзивил Владимир Корнеевич
64шап Ил-2 кп м Юрченко Валентин Алексеевич нш м Котляров Петр Иванович
397шап Ил-2 кп м Старостин Алексей Иванович нш м Коликов Михаил Иванович 
539шап Ил-2 кп пп Середа Александр Сергеевич нш пп Бессалов Георгий Николаевич

277шад кд г-м Хатминский Федор Семенович нш п Богданов Михаил Александрович
15гв.шап Ил-2 кп гв.пп Фефелов Иван Тимофеевич нш гв.м Инокентьев Прокопий Яковлевич
566шап Ил-2 кп пп Домущей Николай Кузьмич нш пп Бураков Николай Иванович
943шап Ил-2 кп Дв.ГСС(19.04.45) м Паршин Георгий Михайлович нш гв.м Андреев Петр Васильевич
999шап Ил-2 кп пп Зеленцов Павел Петрович нш пп Гавриш Григорий Еремеевич

311шад кд ГСС(19.04.45) гв.пп Заклепа Кирилл Петрович нш пп Жариков Леонид Сергеевич
952шап Ил-2 кп пп Соловьев Иван Михайлович нш м Дорфман Моисей Исаакович
953шап Ил-2 кп пп Карбинский Григорий Маркович нш м Илюшечкин Владимир Яковлевич
956шап Ил-2 кп м Демин Иван Захарович нш гв.м Медведев Георгий Сергеевич

129иад кд пп Сажнев Федор Иосифович нш пп Чебитько Александр Михайлович
790иап Ла-5 кп гв.м Кулякин Федор Никифорович нш гв.м Никонов Василий Спиридонович
805иап Ла-5 кп ГСС гв.пп Колесник Василий Артемович нш пп Дриссин Михаил Абрамович
863иап Ла-5 кп пп Семенов Евгений Михайлович нш пп Козарезов Иван Степанович

130иад кд ГСС гв.п Шинкаренко Федор Иванович нш пп Тетерядченко Федор Алексеевич
168иап Як-9б,д кп п Когрушев Григорий Александрович нш пп Шведов Александр Иванович
409иап Як-9б,д кп пп Меньших Федор Егорович нш гв.м Зубков Прокофий Иванович 
909иап Як-9б,д вркп гв.м Гущин Виктор Дмитриевич нш гв.м Нестеренко Григорий Федорович

303иад кд ГСС(19.04.45) г-м Захаров Георгий Нефедович нш п Аристов Павел Яковлевич
18гв.иап Як-3 кп ГСС гв.м Сибирин Семен Алексеевич нш гв.пп Гнездилов Федор Семенович
139гв.иап Як-9у кп гв.п Петровец Александр Кузьмич нш гв.м Савченков Василий Александрович
523иап Ла-5фн кп гв.м Заморин Иван Александрович нш пп Твердохвалов Степан Антипович
Н-Н иап Як-3 кп пп Дельфино Луи нш гв.м Вдовин Иван Яковлевич

330иад кд гв.п Андреев Александр Михайлович нш гв.п Глызин Василий Андреевич
161иап Ла-5, Ла-7 кп м Мещеряков Виктор Афанасьевич нш пп Баженов Аркадий Петрович
609иап Ла-5  кп пп Шевелев Павел Захарович нш гв.пп Тимофеев Дмитрий Константинович
927иап Ла-5  кп м Зеленов Павел Тихонович нш м Логинов Федор Трофимович

Отд.
406нбап По-2 кп пп Зумбулидзе Борис Захарович(ГСС 29.06.45) нш м Бонн Виктор Емельянович
10орап Пе-2 кп пп Родин Александр Карпович нш пп Бартош Павел Михайлович
90орап Пе-2 кп гв.м Михайлов Иван Леонтьевич нш пп Куртяев Ефим Григорьевич 
142трап кп м Маклецов Николай Матвеевич нш гв.м Савушкин Василий Николаевич
117окрап Ил-2, Як-9 кп м Каразеев Василий Григорьевич нш м Заика Борис Андреевич
151окрап Ил-2, Ла-5 кп пп Золочевский Юрий Митрофанович нш пп Кузьменко Петр Илларионович
1санап кп м Романов Николай Николаевич  нш гв.м Мордвинов Борис Тихонович
354оапс кп пп Передистов Василий Дмитриевич нш м Александров Федор Александрович
120гв.оап ГВФ кп гв.пп Сулимов Иван Васильевич нш гв.пп Андреев Алексей Иванович
40утап кп гв.пп Иванов Сергей Михайлович

----------


## Morsunin

4ВА 2-й Белорусский фронт командарм ГСС г-п Вершинин Константин Андреевич нш г-м Алексеев Александр Николаевич

5бак кк гв.г-м Борисенко Михаил Харлампиевич нш п Галькевич Александр Васильевич

132бад кд г-м Федоров Иван Логинович нш п Вайсман Яков Вениаминович
63бап А-20 пп Тоцкий Василий Варфоломеевич нш пп Гомонов Александр Ильич
244бап А-20 кп пп Киселев Константин Семенович нш м Пономарев Иван Гаврилович
277бап А-20 кп м Щербатых Алексей Гаврилович нш гв.м Емельяненко Иван Лаврентьевич

327бад кд гв.п Пушкарев Федор Степанович нш пп Марковский Михаил Григорьевич
408бап А-20 кп м Солнышкин Владимир Иванович нш пп Чумаков Александр Тихонович
640бап А-20 кп пп Полищук Яков Васильевич нш м Слезов Тихон Иванович  
970бап А-20 кп м Карпенко Михаил Спиридонович нш гв.м Шестаков Виктор Александрович

4шак кк ГСС гв.г-л Байдуков Георгий Филиппович нш п Бенюк Владимир Федорович

196шад кд п Грищенко Кирилл Константинович нш п Безин Александр Васильевич
189гв.шап Ил-2 кп гв.пп Слюнкин Виталий Семенович(ГСС 18.08.45) нш гв.пп Лупачев Иван Ефимович
289шап Ил-2 кп ГСС гв.м Поспелов Павел Прохорович нш м Киржнер Израиль Соломонович
657шап Ил-2 кп м Варгашкин Евгений Иванович нш м Филимонов Петр Назарович 

199шад кд п Виноградов Николай Сергеевич нш п Писаков Стефан Тарасович
136шап Ил-2 кп пп Чернецов Василий Тихонович нш пп Голубев Григорий Григорьевич
569шап Ил-2 кп пп Лизогуб Андрей Яковлевич нш пп Дрюпин Алексей Георгиевич
783шап Ил-2 кп пп Чихаленко Николай Николаевич нш м Юкалов Дмитрий Никонорович

8иак кк ГСС г-л Осипенко Александр Степанович нш г-м Беленьков Павел Михайлович

215иад кд п Якушин Михаил Нестерович нш п Принцев Александр Яковлевич
156иап Ла-5, Ла-7 кп ГСС гв.пп Долгушин Сергей Федорович нш гв.пп Клещев Александр Ефимович
263иап Ла-5 кп гв.пп Егоров Петр Дмитриевич нш гв.м Осипенко Николай Степанович
813иап Ла-7 кп пп Гориславский Виктор Игнатьевич нш пп Степанов Григорий Алексеевич

323иад кд п Рыбаков Павел Павлович пп Несмелов Федор Михайлович
149иап Як-9у кп м Никитин Николай Трефильевич нш м Антонов Дмитрий Николаевич
269иап Як-9,Як-9у кп м Афанасьев Валентин Дмитриевич нш м Сердюков Дмитрий Тимофеевич
484иап Як-9 кп м Гордеев Николай Феоктистович нш м Пичков Петр Иванович

325нбад кд п Покоевой Григорий Прокофьевич нш пп Стрелков Николай Алексеевич
46гв.нбап По-2 кп гв.пп Бершанская Евдокия Давыдовна нш гв.к Ракобольская Ирина Вячеславовна
634нбап По-2 кп м Лопуховский Александр Иванович нш м Запрудский Михаил Григорьевич
644нбап По-2 кп Катруха Степан Никитович нш инж.-пп Литвинов Иван Филиппович
16нбап По-2 кп м Перевезенцев Иван Иванович нш гв.м Брыков Алексей Алексеевич
889нбап По-2 кп м Бочаров Константин Дмитриевич нш м Волков Петр Савельевич

230шад кд ГСС гв.г-м Гетьман Семен Григорьевич нш пп Суслин Иван Степанович
7гв.шап Ил-10 кп гв.пп Баутин Иван Иванович нш гв.м Гудименко Василий Тарасович
43гв.шап Ил-2 кп гв.пп Соколов Александр Дмитриевич нш гв.м Сериков Николай Михайлович
103шап Ил-2 кп пп Ермилов Иван Афанасьевич нш пп Фомин Сергей Александрович

233шад кд п Смоловик Валентин Иванович нш пп Епанчин Александр Степанович
62шап Ил-2 кп ГСС м Егоров Павел Васильевич нш м Фиалковский Николай Кузьмич
198шап Ил-2 кп пп Губанов Алексей Дмитриевич нш м Данильчук Илья Владимирович
312шап Ил-2 кп м Рубцов Виктор Михайлович нш м Самойлов Серафим Васильевич

260шад кд гв.п Калугин Георгий Александрович нш пп Кривко Владимир Андреевич
214шап Ил-2 кп пп Федотов Григорий Митрофанович нш м Масляков Василий Васильевич
828шап Ил-2 кп м Екимов Александр Федорович нш гв.м Соколов Михаил Петрович
839шап Ил-2 кп м Красоткин Василий Иванович нш м Бескоровайный Александр Яковлевич

332шад кд п Тихомиров Михаил Иванович нш п Осиновский Соломон Григорьевич
593шап Ил-2 кп пп Мозговой Сергей Яковлевич нш м Картавенко Евгений Евстафеевич
594шап Ил-2 кп пп Карпов Петр Васильевич нш пп Кудрявцев Алексей Дмитриевич
811шап Ил-2 кп пп Высокосов Степан Сергеевич нш м Федоров Георгий Прокофьевич

229иад кд п Волков Михаил Николаевич нш п Ильенко Александр Никитич
159гв.иап Ла-5 кп ГСС Максименко Василий Иванович нш гв.м Тюркин Федор Андрианович
163гв.иап Ла-5 кп ГСС гв.м Харламов Семён Ильич нш гв.пп Солодовник Василий Федосеевич
979иап Ла-5 кп гв.м Шевцов Александр Яковлевич с 29.04.45 нш к Беленький Михаил Владимирович был нач. опер.-разв. отд. 979иап

269иад кд п Додонов Валентин Яковлевич нш пп Ляпин Евгений Иванович
42гв.иап Як-9м кп гв.м Александрович Яков Александрович нш гв.пп Токарев Иван Власович
287иап Як-3 кп м Максимов Федор Иванович нш пп Марушко Николай Иванович
845иап Як-9 кп м Дрекалов Всеволод Васильевич нш м Серов Алексей Павлович 

309иад кд п Вусс Василий Никифорович нш пп Власов Алексей Максимович
49иап Як-3, Ла-5 кп пп Арбатов Борис Петрович нш пп Букаев Василий Антонович
162иап Як-9 кп пп Коломин Петр Иванович (ГСС 18.08.45) нш м Савченко Владимир Михайлович
172иап Як-3 кп пп Алабин Николай Иванович нш пп Белоус Василий Денисович

329иад кд гв.п Осипов Александр Алексеевич нш п Романов Георгий Михайлович
57гв.иап Р-39 кп ГСС гв.пп Беркутов Александр Максимович нш гв.м Апаров Александр Никанорович
101гв.иап Р-39 кп гв.пп Павликов Алексей Николаевич нш гв.м Гейко Иван Никит(ов)ич
66иап Р-39 кп пп Смирнов Василий Алексеевич нш пп Холод Кирилл Васильевич

Отд.
47гв.орап Пе-2 кп гв.п Тюрин Трофим Романович нш гв.пп Лернер Ефим Борисович
164гв.орап Пе-2 кп ГСС гв.пп Бардеев Александр Петрович нш гв.пп Бек-Мамедов Алим Шарафович
204окрап Ил-2 кп м Шаченков Ефим Сергеевич нш гв.пп Петкевич Яков Юлианович
209окрап Ил-2 кп м Грушин Константин Степанович нш м Молотов Андрей Иванович
213санап По-2 кп м Тюленев Василий Федорович врнш ст.тех.-л Головин Иван Уварович(нач. связи)
184оапс По-2 кп пп Елисеев Леонид Петрович нш пп Мордовин Григорий Васильевич
844трап Ли-2 кп пп Подольский Иван Ефимович нш м Губочкин Александр Васильевич
69оап ГВФ кп гв.м Федотов Александр Васильевич нш гв.пп Лузянин Николай Семенович
6утап кп м Козлов Иван Иванович нш м Курас Илья Эммануилович

ВВС 5гв.ТА
994оапс По-2 кп к Лысиков Николай Иванович нш м Гордеев Константин Андреевич

----------


## Morsunin

16ВА 1-й Белорусский фронт командарм ГСС г-п Руденко Сергей Игнатьевич нш г-л Брайко Петр Игнатьевич 

3бак кк г-м Каравацкий Афанасий Зиновьевич нш г-м Власов Илья Леонтьевич

183бад кд п Ситкин Михаил Александрович нш пп Дробышев Василий Лаврентьевич
319бап Пе-2 кп пп Сутягин Николай Григорьевич нш м Карягин Михаил Петрович
454бап(ДВ) Пе-2 кп м Острейко Николай Ефремович нш пп Парфенов Сергей Георгиевич 
540бап Пе-2 кп м Приходько Семен Петрович нш пп Коновалов Александр Федорович

241бад кд п Федоров Алексей Григорьевич нш п Романов Семен Васильевич
24бап Пе-2 кп пп Соколов Арсентий Иванович нш м Шевцов Александр Павлович
128бап Пе-2 кп ГСС пп Воронков Михаил Михайлович нш пп Трохов Захар Герасимович
779бап Пе-2 кп пп Храмченков Афанасий Викторович нш пп Маглич Феодосий Саввич

301бад кд п Федоренко Федор Михайлович нш п Кузьмин Иван Михайлович
96гв.бап Пе-2 кп гв.п Якобсон Александр Юрьевич нш гв.пп Павлов Андрей Матвеевич
34бап Пе-2 кп гв.пп Новиков Василий Андреевич нш пп Башилов Николай Иванович
54бап Пе-2 кп пп Хлебников Александр Семенович нш к Ковшаров Иван Акимович

6бак с 26.04. из 1ВА кк г-м(с 20.04.) Скок Иван Потапович нш гв.п Трушкин Иван Андреевич

113дбад с 01.04. переформирована из 113бад кд п Финогенов Михаил Сергеевич ВРнш пп Татаринов Николай Алексеевич (нач. опер.-разв. отдела 113дбад)
55дбап Ту-2 кп пп Артемов Андрей Федорович нш пп Никифоров Сергей Васильевич
815дбап Ту-2 кп пп Семенов Виктор Иванович нш м Левин Георгий Фролович
836дбап Ту-2 кп пп Никифоров Павел Миронович нш пп Верлан Михаил Павлович

326бад кд п Лебедев Василий Сергеевич пп Тарасов Василий Данилович
6дбап Ту-2 кп пп Дорохов Григорий Петрович нш пп Калиниченко Анатолий Дмитриевич
445бап Ту-2 кп м Катулин Анатолий Корнилович с 05.45 кп пп Трибунский Александр Николаевич был зам.ком. 840бап нш м Стасевич Ростислав Максимович
840бап Ту-2 кп пп Ударцев Сазонт Леонтьевич нш пп Иванченко Александр Нестерович

334бад кд гв.п Белый Федор Дмитриевич нш п Боярский Михаил Сергеевич
12бап Ту-2 кп гв.пп Кожевников Ванифатий Алексеевич нш пп Панов Яков Павлович
132бап Ту-2 кп гв.м Лафазан Иван Лукич нш пп Кириллов Алексей Павлович
454бап Ту-2 кп м Салов Василий Геннадьевич нш пп Кускис Николай Константинович  

368иап Як-9дд кп м Жулин Александр Герасимович нш м Лебедев Александр Павлович

6шак кк г-м Токарев Борис Кузьмич нш гв.п Факов Яков Андреевич

197шад кд п Ковалев Тарас Евдокимович нш п Даутов Алей Абдуллинович
618шап Ил-2 кп м Прохода Иван Тихонович нш пп Смирнов Иван Федорович
765шап Ил-2 кп пп Заноздра Владимир Григорьевич нш м Гуляев Константин Абрамович
805шап Ил-2 кп пп Косников Николай Маркович нш м Кузнецов Григорий Максимович

198шад кд ГСС гв.п Белоусов Владимир Игнатьевич нш п Копытин Архип Федотович
41шап Ил-2 кп м Туровский Вячеслав Васильевич нш м Теленков Николай Михайлович
567шап Ил-2 кп м Свирс Борис Карпович нш пп Фоменко Семен Яковлевич
945шап Ил-2 кп м Шебеков Игорь Кириллович нш м Маковский Николай Иванович

9шак кк гв.г-м Крупский Иван Васильевич нш п Ермаков Петр Гаврилович

3гв.шад кд гв.п Смирнов Алексей Андреевич до 03.05.45 с 04.05.45 кд пп Васильев Степан Михайлович нш гв.п Воинов Иван Тихонович
33гв.шап Ил-2 кп гв.м Конюхов Александр Владимирович нш г в.пп Егоров Григорий Никит(ов)ич
70гв.шап Ил-2 кп гв.пп Кузьмин Александр Иванович нш гв.пп Гаврилов Виктор Данилович
71гв.шап Ил-2 кп гв.пп Севастьянов Алексей Иванович нш гв.пп Миронов Иван Михайлович

300шад кд гв.п Тимофеев Вячеслав Арсеньевич нш гв.п Якимец Иван Григорьевич
106шап Ил-2 кп м Ефремов Савелий Калистратович нш м Колодиев Николай Никифорович
724шап Ил-2 кп пп Глебов Владимир Лукич нш гв.м Козлов Андрей Дмитриевич
904шап Ил-2 кп м Карнаухов Иван Моисеевич нш пп Кривущенко Семен Семенович

1гв.иак кк гв.г-л Белецкий Евгений Михайлович нш гв.п Лобахин Николай Михайлович

3гв.иад гв.п Иванов Иван Иванович нш гв.пп Черепов Иван Григорьевич
32гв.иап кп ГСС гв.м Луцкий Владимир Александрович нш гв.м Терещенко Степан Петрович
63гв.иап кп ГСС гв.м Шишкин Александр Павлович нш гв.м Касабиев Владимир Лаврентьевич
137гв.иап кп гв.пп Яманов Валериан Александрович

4гв.иад кд гв.г-м Китаев Владимир Алексеевич нш гв.пп Годунов Виктор Александрович
64гв.иап Як-3 кп гв.пп Сурков Александр Андреевич нш гв.пп Кириченко Поликарп Никитович
65гв.иап Як-3 кп гв.пп Зворыгин Михаил Никифорович нш гв.м Токарев Николай Иванович
66гв.иап Як-3 кп ГСС гв.м Витковский Иван Петрович нш гв.м Костенко Филипп Алексеевич

3иак кк ГСС г-л Савицкий Евгений Яковлевич (Дв.ГСС 02.06.45) нш п Катц Абрам Алексеевич

265иад кд п Карягин Александр Александрович нш пп Ловков Михаил Александрович
291иап Як-9 кп м Янович Анатолий Кузьмич нш м Ковязин Ефим Михайлович
402иап Як-3 кп ГСС м Рубахин Анатолий Ермолаевич нш м Шаймарданов Галяутдин Шаймарданович
812иап Як-3,Як-9 кп м Власов Михаил Васильевич нш м Лепилин Серафим Васильевич

278иад кд п Орлов Константин Дмитриевич нш пп Шпаков Владимир Александрович
15иап Як-3,Як-9 кп пп Исаков Николай Васильевич нш пп Хмеленок Николай Климентьевич
43иап Як-3,Як-9 кп Дорошенков Александр Андрианович нш пп Козиницкий Зяма Е(Э)хиэлевич 
274иап Як-9 кп гв.пп Запрягаев Иван Иванович нш пп Вольфинзон Яков Моисеевич

176отд.гв.иап Ла-7 кп ГСС гв.п Чупиков Павел Федорович нш гв.пп Топтыгин Яков Петрович

6иак кк гв.г-м Дзусов Ибрагим Магометович (ГСС 29.05.45) нш п Васильев Иван Васильевич

234иад кд г-м Татанашвили Евстафий Захарович нш гв.пп Марков Владимир Васильевич
133иап Як-3 кп гв.пп Товсташий Константин Андреевич нш м Васильченко Иван Прокофьевич
157иап Як-3, Як-9 кп м Ткаченко Александр Павлович нш м Копировский Михаил Борисович
233иап Як-3 пп Кравцов Василий Васильевич нш пп Коротков Григорий Павлович

273иад кд ГСС(06.04.45) гв.п Исаев Николай Васильевич нш пп Романов Сергей Ефимович
30гв.иап Р-39 кп гв.пп Ибатулин Хасан Мингеевич нш гв.пп Дульщиков Константин Иванович
67гв.иап Р-39 кп гв.пп Безуглов Константин Ефимович нш гв.пп Войченко Иван Васильевич
352иап P-39 кп пп Хара Петр Иванович нш пп Кайдин Александр Алексеевич

13иак кк гв.г-м Сиднев Борис Арсеньевич (ГСС 29.05.45) нш гв.п Киселев Петр Сергеевич

193иад кд ГСС гв.п Миронов Сергей Иванович нш гв.пп Токмаков Василий Петрович
347иап Як-3, Як-9у кп пп Данкевич Павел Борисович нш м Никитин Валерий Иванович
515иап Як-3, Як-9 кп гв.пп Громов Георгий Васильевич (ГСС 15.05.46) нш м Проводилов Николай Аркадьевич
518иап Як-9 кп кп пп Худокормов Николай Георгиевич нш пп Ярмолович Василий Васильевич

283иад кд гв.п Чирва Степан Никитович нш гв.пп Окинчиц Леонид Сергеевич
56гв.иап Як-3 кп гв.пп Скляренко Николай Дмитриевич нш гв.м Ткачев Георгий Александрович
116гв.иап Як-3 кп гв.м Бывшев Виктор Иович нш гв.м Логинов Петр Егорович
176иап Як-3 кп ГСС гв.пп Макаров Валентин Николаевич нш м Кожедуб Дмитрий Тихонович
519иап Як-3,Як-9 кп пп Храмов Гавриил Кузьмич нш м Огурцов Алексей Ульянов

9отд.гв.иап Ла-7 кп Дв.ГСС гв.м Лавриненков Владимир Дмитриевич нш гв.пп Никитин Виктор Семеновичич

188бад кд ГСС п Пушкин Анатолий Иванович нш гв.пп Гордеев Анатолий Федорович
367бап Пе-2 кп к Сливко Борис Никифорович нш м Кривонос Иван Иванович
373бап Пе-2 кп пп Постнов Михаил Дмитриевич нш м Пятибратов Сергей Иванович
650бап Пе-2 кп пп(с 04.45) Вдовин Анатолий Александрович нш пп Черкасов  Владимир Фролович

221бад кд п Бузылев Сергей Фавстович нш п Лукащук Филипп Антонович
8гв.бап А-20 кп гв.пп Попов Герман Иванович нш гв.пп Соловьев Андрей Васильевич
57бап А-20 кп пп Иванцов Кузьма Филиппович нш гв.м Юраков Петр Трофимович
745бап А-20 кп пп Богомолов Николай Алексеевич нш м Филимонов Александр Георгиевич

9гв.нбад кд гв.п Рассказов Константин Иванович нш гв.пп Томшенков Григорий Васильевич
23гв.нбап По-2 кп гв.пп Леонов Петр Семенович нш гв.пп Джангиров Кудрат Исмаилович
44гв.нбап По-2 кп гв.пп Васильев Петр Александрович нш гв.м Ефремов Петр Степанович
45гв.нбап По-2 кп гв.м Бекишев Иван Васильевич нш гв.пп Горбатенко Михаил Семенович

242нбад кд п Калинин Павел Александрович нш пп Муравьев Василий Георгиевич
661нбап По-2 кп пп Сонин Василий Николаевич нш м Косовцев Николай Васильевич
717нбап По-2 кп пп Калинин Василий Ефимович нш пп Васюков Александр Антонович
997нбап По-2 кп м Кузнецов Анатолий Иванович нш к Нестеренко Федор Павлович

2гв.шад кд гв.г-м Комаров Георгий Иосифович (ГСС 19.05.45) нш пп Свиридов Иван Александрович
58гв.шап Ил-2 кп ГСС гв.пп Панфилов Василий Дмитриевич нш гв.м Ковалев
59гв.шап Ил-10 кп гв.пп Скляров Максим Гаврилович нш гв.пп Федоров Василий Федорович
78гв.шап Ил-2, Ил-10 нш гв.м Барило Сергей Парфилович нш гв.м Андреев
79гв.шап Ил-2 кп гв.пп Неделько Владимир Евтихиевич нш гв.м Скрипнюк Александр Степанович

11гв.шад кд ГСС гв.пп Наконечников Александр Георгиевич нш гв.п Иванов Павел Семенович
173гв.шап Ил-2 кп ГСС гв.пп Лысенко Николай Калистратович нш гв.м Смирнов Иван Иванович
174гв.шап Ил-2 кп гв.пп Плохов Павел Герасимович  нш гв.пп Усанов Ефим Васильевич
175гв.шап Ил-2 кп гв.пп Волков Михаил Георгиевич нш гв.м Федорков Митрофан Иванович

1гв.иад кд гв.п Сухорябов Владимир Викентьевич нш гв.пп Долиевский Василий Каллистратович
53гв.иап Р-39 кп гв.м Платонов Александр Алексеевич нш гв.м Лебедев Борис Иванович
54гв.иап Р-39 кп гв.пп Мельников Евгений Петрович нш гв.пп Ильин Григорий Федорович
55гв.иап Р-39 кп ГСС гв.пп Шишкин Василий Иванович нш гв.пп Захаров Николай Васильевич

240иад кд ГСС г-м Зимин Георгий Васильевич нш п Тараканов Иван Федорович
86гв.иап Як-3 кп гв.пп Чистяков Владимир Алексеевич нш гв.м Дорошук Николай Николаевич
133гв.иап Як-9 кп ГСС гв.м Обухов Тимофей Петрович нш гв.пп Вышинский Николай Се(а)востьянович  
900иап Як-9 кп м Осипов Александр Васильевич

282иад кд гв.п Беркаль Юрий Михайлович нш пп Кротов Михаил Федорович
127иап Як-9 кп пп Пузейкин Владимир Васильевич нш пп Мухин Николай Михайлович
517иап Як-9 кп пп Баранов Степан Викентьевич нш м Горелов Григорий Дмитриевич
774иап Як-9 кп пп Макогон Афанасий Алексеевич нш м Попов Сергей Алексеевич

286иад кд п Сталин Василий Иосифович нш пп Пономаренко григорий Андреевич
165иап Ла-7 кп пп Семенов Николай Васильевич нш м Айдаров Хусим Сулиманович
721иап Ла-5фн, Ла-7 идкп пп Трилевич Иван Григорьевич(зам. ком. 286иад)
739иап Ла-7 кп пп Климов Виктор Федорович нш пп Барцалкин Василий Дмитриевич

Отд.
16орап кп м Великий Иван Ефремович нш пп Скворцов Сергей Иванович
72орап кп пп Гаврильченко Андрей Яковлевич нш п Колосов Михаил Иудович
93окрап кп пп Мясоедов Константин Михайлович нш пп Билека Дмитрий Алексеевич 
98окрап кп гв.пп Тищенко Иван Сергеевич гв.м Авжиян Борис Мисакович
226трап кп гв.пп Вялков Николай Иванович нш гв.м Дирюгин Дмитрий Трофимович
62гв.оап ГВФ кп гв.м Косяк Василий Григорьевич нш гв.м Ермаков Василий Васильевич
6санап кп пп Петров Иван Дмитриевич нш гв.пп Шагин Иван Степанович
919оапс кп гв.пп Ишутин Алексей Егорович нш м Пазюрич Михаил Федорович 
11утап кп пп Кузьмин Марк Михайлович нш пп Свергунец Василий Калистратович

ВВС 1гв.ТА
191гв.оапс По-2 кп гв.пп Иванов Дмитрий Иванович нш гв.м Бижко Федот Павлович

----------


## Morsunin

2ВА 1-й Украинский фронт командарм г-п Красовский Степан Акимович(ГСС 29.05.45) нш г-м Пронин Александр Семенович

4бак кк г-м Архангельский Петр Петрович нш п Кириченко Константин Никитович

202бад кд п Александрович Владимир Иванович нш п Никитин Николай Алексеевич
36гв.бап Пе-2 кп гв.м Мирошник Владимир Николаевич нш гв.м Маханик Леонид Дмитриевич
18бап Пе-2 кп гв.пп Котнов Александр Владимирович нш пп Серников Михаил Кузьмич
797бап Пе-2 кп пп Бандровский Пелий Антонович нш м Сидоров Иван Дмитриевич 

219бад кд п Анисимов Петр Николаевич нш пп Паркин Иван Георгиевич
6бап Пе-2 вридкп гв.м Псарев Федор Павлович(зам. комполка по летной части) нш пп Будиш Абрам Аронович 
35бап Пе-2 кп м Ветохин Иван Степанович нш м Журавлев Иван Ефимович
38бап Пе-2 кп м Забубонин Николай Васильевич нш пп Боярский Евгений Владимирович

6гв.бак кк гв.п Никишин Дмитрий Тихонович нш гв.г-м Качев Феофан Иванович

1гв.бад кд гв.п Добыш Федор Иванович нш гв.пп Бруславский Анатолий Ефимович
80гв.бап Пе-2 кп гв.пп Зайцев Николай Сергеевич (ГСС 27.06.45) нш гв.м Рахматуллин Шамиль Салимович
81гв.бап Пе-2 кп ГСС гв.пп Гаврилов Владимир Яковлевич нш гв.м Афанасьев Сергей Васильевич
82гв.бап Пе-2 кп гв.м Голицин Анатолий Васильевич (ГСС 27.06.45) нш гв.пп Новицкий Федор Николаевич

8гв.бад кд гв.п Грибакин Гурий Васильевич нш гв.п Кочетков Владимир Евстафьевич
160гв.бап Пе-2 кп гв.пп Лущаев Федор Дмитриевич нш гв.м Чижов Николай Петрович
161гв.бап Пе-2 кп гв.пп Семенов Александр Михайлович нш гв.м Ясенков Николай Степанович
162гв.бап Пе-2 кп гв.пп Новиков Александр Алексеевич (ГСС 27.06.45) нш гв.пп Дурманов Андрей Федорович

1гв.шак кк ГСС гв.г-л Рязанов Василий Георгиевич (Дв.ГСС 02.06.45) нш гв.г-м Парвов Александр Алексеевич

8гв.шад кд гв.п Шундриков Владимир Павлович нш гв.п Караванов Николай Федорович
140гв.шап Ил-2 кп ГСС гв.м Нестеренко Дмитрий Акимович нш гв.м Спащанский Дмитрий Митрофанович
142гв.шап Ил-2 кп ГСС гв.пп Матиков Александр Пантелеевич нш гв.пп Уртаев Дзамбулат Сосламбекович
143гв.шап Ил-2 кп ГСС гв.м Яковицкий Александр Адамович нш гв.пп Данилов Федор Иванович

9гв.шад кд гв.пп Донченко Семен Алексеевич нш гв.п Гудков Федор Семенович
141гв.шап Ил-2 кп гв.м Компаниец Алексей Петрович (ГСС 27.06.45) нш гв.м Добрынин Константин Кузьмич
144гв.шап Ил-2 кп ГСС гв.м Степанов Михаил Иудович нш гв.пп Иванов Евгений Сергеевич 
155гв.шап Ил-2 кп ГСС(10.04.45) гв.пп Чернецов Григорий Устинович нш гв.пп Пусторнаков Кузьма Федорович

12гв.иад кд гв.г-м Баранчук Константин Гаврилович нш гв.п Виноградов Геннадий Васильевич
152гв.иап Як-1б кп гв.м Шевчук Василий Михайлович (ГСС 27.06.45) нш гв.пп Устинов Александр Васильевич
153гв.иап Як-1б кп гв.м Лошак Николай Исакович нш гв.м Онищенко Виктор Яковлевич
156гв.иап Як-1б,9 кп ГСС гв.м Карнач Степан Андреевич нш гв.пп Корнилов Николай Григорьевич

2гв.шак кк ГСС гв.г-м Слюсарев Сидор Васильевич нш гв.п Назаров Михаил Максимович

5гв.шад кд гв.п Коломейцев Леонид Викторович нш гв.п Антонов Николай Андреевич
93гв.шап Ил-2 кп ГСС гв.пп Шумский Константин Мефодьевич нш гв.м Недюха Андрей Никифорович
94гв.шап Ил-2 кп гв.пп Хвоя Никита Федорович (ГСС 27.06.45) нш гв.м Иванов Виктор Алексеевич
95гв.шап Ил-2 гв.м Рахимов Закир Хананович шн гв.пп Тарасов Борис Иванович

6гв.шад кд гв.г-м Курочкин Александр Филиппович нш гв.п Березовский Ефим Степанович
108гв.шап Ил-10 кп гв.пп Топилин Олег Владимирович нш гв.м Засенко Александр Иванович
109гв.шап Ил-2 кп гв.м Солодилов Макар Алексеевич (ГСС 27.06.45) нш гв.м Гладощук Андрей Автономович
110гв.шап Ил-2кп гв.пп Зубанев Николай Иосифович (ГСС 27.06.45) нш гв.м Ликанов Алексей Дмитриевич

11гв.иад кд гв.г-м Осадчий Александр Петрович (ГСС 27.06.45) нш гв.пп Кислых Евгений Дмитриевич
5гв.иап Ла-5, Ла-7 с 01.05.45 кп ГСС Бабков Василий Петрович был ком. 2гв.иап нш гв.пп Калашников Николай Михайлович
106гв.иап Як-1б,Як-3,Як-9 кп ГСС гв.пп Кузнецов Михаил Васильевич (Дв.ГСС 27.06.45) нш гв.пп Криштап(/н)ович Александр Иванович
107гв.иап Як-1б,Як-9 кп гв.пп Индык Семен Леонтьевич (ГСС 27.06.45) нш гв.пп Поляков Александр Дмитриевич

3шак кк г-м Рубанов Степан Ульянович был ком. 8шак нш гв.п Питерских Петр Георгиевич

307шад кд п Кожемякин Александр Владимирович нш п Камынин Михаил Павлович
154гв.шап Ил-2 кп гв.пп Стародумов Георгий Кириллович нш гв.м Шарихин Николай Васильевич
621шап Ил-2 кп пп Сухих Михаил Васильевич нш гв.м Лактионов Егор Андреевич
893шап Ил-2 кп гв.пп Пстыго Иван Иванович (ГСС 07.04.1978) нш м Чередник Федор Семенович

308шад кд гв.п Чумаченко Леонид Карпович нш пп Докалов Петр Иванович
135шап Ил-2 кп пп Корзинников Григорий Михайлович нш гв.пп Романов Михаил Васильевич
624шап Ил-2 кп пп Кухарев Иван Миронович нш гв.м Чадаев Яков Герасимович
948шап Ил-2 кп ГСС м Соловьев Владимир Александрович нш пп Трифонов Тимофей Давыдович

181иад кд г-м Демидов Александр Афанасьевич нш пп Зудин Петр Алексеевич
53иап Як-9 вридкп к Мойсеев Евгений Степанович (штурман 53иап) нш м Очагов Николай Михайлович
306иап Як-9 кп м Оноприенко Виктор Федотович нш к Хмарский Иван Елисеевич
355иап Як-9, Як-3 кп пп Еремин Алексей Устинович (ГСС 27.06.45) нш м Иванов Василий Иванович

2иак кк г-м Забалуев Вячеслав Михайлович (ГСС 29.05.45) нш г-м Серов Моисей Дмитриевич

7гв.иад кд гв.пп Лобов Георгий Агеевич (ГСС 10.10.51) нш гв.п Ванюшин Сергей Петрович
1гв.иап Як-3,9д кп гв.м Малиновский Иван Антонович нш гв.м Макаров Александр Иванович
89гв.иап Як-9,д,т,у кп гв.м Власов Виктор Васильевич
115гв.иап Як-3, Як-9д кп гв.пп Косс Александр Филиппович нш гв.м Красавин Иван Алексеевич

322иад кд ГСС п Семенов Александр Федорович нш п Шевченко Николай Зиновьевич
2гв.иап Ла-7 кп ГСС гв.пп Соболев Афанасий Петрович нш гв.пп Гуревич Моисей Генрихович
482иап Ла-7 кп ГСС гв.м Диденко Гавриил Власович
937иап Ла-7 кп ГСС гв.пп Косолапов Филипп Макарович нш пп Анисимов Григорий Михайлович

5иак кк гв.г-м(с 20.04.) Мачин Михаил Григорьевич (ГСС 29.05.45) нш гв.г-м Скляр Андрей Иванович 

8гв.иад кд ГСС гв.п Давидков Виктор Иосифович нш гв.п Кириллов Дмитрий Никонорович
40гв.иап Ла-7 кп гв.пп Карташов Михаил Васильевич нш гв.м Хрупало Алексей Кузьмич
41гв.иап Ла-7 кп ГСС гв.пп Павлов Александр Георгиевич нш гв.м Еремин Степан Александрович 
88гв.иап Ла-5,Ла-7 кп гв.пп Злыгостев Иван Семенович нш гв.м Базаров Александр Алексеевич

256иад кд ГСС п Нога Митрофан Петрович вриднш пп Борейко Викентий Григорьевич(нач. оперотдела 256иад)
32иап Як-3 гв.м Першаков Сергей Степанович нш пп Трошин Иван Васильевич
91иап Як-3 кп гв.пп Ковалев Алексей Родионович нш пп Белозеров Георгий Михайлович
728иап Як-9д кп пп Василяка Владимир Степанович погиб 05.05.45 (сбит ЗА) ВРИДкп гв.пп Нестеренко Владимир Карпович(штурман 256иад) нш пп Матвеев Федор Прокофьевич

6гв.иак кк гв.г-л Утин Александр Васильевич (ГСС 29.05.45) нш гв.г-м Семенов Александр Алексеевич

9гв.иад кд Тр.ГСС гв.п Покрышкин Александр Иванович нш гв.п Абрамович Борис Абрамович
16гв.иап Р-39 кп ГСС гв.м Федоров Аркадий Васильевич нш гв.пп Датский Яков Михайлович
100гв.иап Р-39 кп ГСС гв.пп Лукьянов Сергей Иванович нш гв.м Рыжов Сергей Дмитриевич
104гв.иап Р-39 кп гв.пп Бобров Владимир Иванович (ГСС 20.03.91) нш гв.пп Шуляк Юлий Владимирович

22гв.иад кд гв.пп Горегляд Леонид Иванович (ГСС 23.02.48) нш гв.п Иванов Александр Николаевич
129гв.иап Р-39 кп ГСС гв.пп Фигичев Валентин Алексеевич нш гв.пп Койнаш Сергей Логвинович
212гв.иап Р-39 кп гв.м Овчинников Иван Алексеевич нш гв.к Большаков Василий Никитович
213гв.иап Р-39 кп гв.м Семыкин Валентин Семенович нш гв.м Попов Митрофан Иванович 

23гв.иад кд ГСС гв.п Крюков Павел Павлович нш гв.п Дубровский Георгий Иванович
21гв.иап Р-39 кп ГСС гв.м Сергов Алексей Иванович нш гв.м Мартынюк Василий Федорович
69гв.иап Р-39 кп гв.м Полухин Александр Михайлович нш гв.пп Калашников Тихон Иванович
211гв.иап Р-39 кп гв.м Захарьев Василий Георгиевич нш гв.пп Максимов Борис Федорович

208нбад кд п Юзеев Леонид Николаевич нш ГСС пп Шарапа Владимир Ефимович
597нбап По-2 кп м Пинигин Владимир Васильевич нш к Пророков Алексей Иванович
646нбап По-2 кп гв.м Береговой Сергей Васильевич нш м Чепурных Сергей Степанович
690нбап По-2 кп гв.м Андреев Василий Петрович нш пп Люляев Матвей Михайлович
887нбап По-2 кп м Кузьминов Федор Ануфриевич нш м Тутуко Иван Прохорович

Отд.
98гв.одрап кп гв.пп Звонцов Федор Федорович нш гв.м Лукьянов Василий Корнеевич
193гв.орап кп гв.п Быстров Григорий Георгиевич нш гв.пп Полушин Филипп Иванович
118окрап кп м Вашурин Василий Иванович нш гв.пп Бабаев Владимир Сергеевич
203окрап кп м Захаров Константин Васильевич нш гв.м Гладченко Александр Аркадьевич
1002оапс кп пп Будкевич Александр Степанович нш гв.пп Тучин Макар Иванович
228трап кп ГСС м Паршин Федор Игнатьевич нш м Каплун Дмитрий Григорьевич 
4санап кп м Чельцов Николай Федорович нш м Щукин Иван Георгиевич
23оап ГВФ кп пп Чачанидзе Георгий Спиридонович нш м Донец Семен Трофимович
41утап кп пп Леонович Аркадий Андреевич нш пп Гончаров Дмитрий Андреевич

ВВС 3гв.ТА
372оапс По-2 кп гв.пп Черненко Николай Максимович нш м Маркевич Валентин Семенович

ВВС 4гв.ТА
225гв.оапс По-2 кп гв.м Храмов Сергей Гаврилович нш гв.м Бодров Алексей Петрович

----------


## Morsunin

8ВА 4-й Украинский фронт командарм г-л Жданов Василий Николаевич нш г-м Изотов Владимир Иванович	

8шак кк ГСС г-л Нанейшвили Владимир Варденович нш гв.п Лышенко Игнатий Никитович	 

224шад кд г-м Котельников Михаил Васильевич нш п Карякин Георгий Максимович	
565шап Ил-2 кп пп Сериков Владимир Иванович нш пп Христич Игнат Иосифович  	
571шап Ил-10 кп ГСС пп Безух Михаил Иванович нш пп Сафонов Василий Поликарпович 	
996шап Ил-2 кп пп Шепельский Анатолий Ильич нш м Остапенко Василий Борисович	

227шад кд п Обухов Алексей Филиппович нш п Жидков Василий Кузьмич	
208шап Ил-2 кп пп Марковцев Степан Харитонович (ГСС 29.06.45) нш пп Ерунов Владимир Алексеевич	
525шап Ил-2 кп пп Ефремов Михаил Иванович нш пп Попков Павел Георгиевич	
637шап Ил-2 кп пп Михайлов Виктор Константинович нш пп Потехин Сергей Васильевич	

10иак кк г-м Головня Михаил Михайлович нш гв.п Шевяков Степан Михайлович	

10гв.иад кд гв.г-м Ухов Валентин Петрович нш гв.п Фатьянов Иван Сидорович	
111гв.иап Ла-7 кп ГСС гв.пп Холодов Иван Михайлович нш гв.м Мухин Михаил Васильевич	
112гв.иап Як-1б,Як-3,Як-9 кп гв.м Сиднев Георгий Александрович нш гв.пп Пронин Николай Васильевич	
113гв.иап Ла-5 кп гв.пп Чертов Сергей Иванович нш гв.пп Кузьмин Василий Григорьевич	

15гв.иад кд ГСС гв.г-м Лакеев Иван Алексеевич нш гв.п Чолок Николай Дмитриевич	
3гв.иап Ла-5 кп ГСС гв.пп Наумов Петр Изотовичнш гв.пп Вержбицкий Петр Фомич 	
180гв.иап Ла-5 кп гв.м Веселов Николай Михайлович нш гв.пп Осадько Виктор Васильевич	
181гв.иап Ла-5,Ла-7 кп ГСС гв.м Мурашев Алексей Андрианович нш гв.м Архипов Евгений Иванович	

321бад кд гв.п Чук Иван Григорьевич нш п Цехмистренко Петр Романович	
13гв.бап А-20 кп гв.пп Журавлев Василий Федорович  нш гв.пп Ерастов Семен Федорович	
22гв.бап А-20 кп гв.пп Барулин Николай Иванович нш гв.пп Шувалов Иван Гаврилович	
242бап А-20 кп ГСС пп Хорошилов Владимир Александрович нш м Пронин Павел Федотович	

Отд.	
8орап кп м Маргошин Павел Иосифович нш пп Шевко Валериан Андреевич	
100окрап кп пп Шульгин Михаил Сергеевич нш гв.пп Смирнов Василий Ефимович	
678трап переход с По-2 на Ли-2 с 13.04.45 кп гв.п Божко Георгий Дмитриевич нш м Нижник Василий Гаврилович	
87гв.оап ГВФ кп гв.пп Золотов Алексей Павлович нш гв.м Стоякин Семен Павлович	
200оапс кп гв.м Зуев Василий Иванович нш м Разумов Сергей Николаевич	
212санап кп м Евтеев Константин Епифанович нш м Червяков Иван Данилович	
10утап кп пп Козловский Сергей Александрович нш пп Савков Николай Иванович

----------


## Morsunin

5ВА 2-й Украинский фронт командарм ГСС(28.04.45) г-п Горюнов Сергей Кондратьевич нш г-л Селезнев Николай Георгиевич

3гв.шак кк гв.г-л Степичев Василий Васильевич нш гв.п Трушин Иван Александрович

7гв.шад кд гв.п Шутеев Григорий Петрович нш гв.пп Белицкий Андрей Васильевич
130гв.шап Ил-2 кп гв.пп Гребень Макар Зиновьевич нш гв.м Барков Михаил Георгиевич
131гв.шап Ил-2 кп гв.м Герб Владимир Фридрихович нш гв.пп Жильцов Василий Григорьевич
132гв.шап Ил-10 кп гв.пп Быков Николай Николаевич нш гв.м Житковский Степан Николаевич

12гв.шад кд гв.п Чижиков Леонид Алексеевич нш гв.п Бескаравайный Андрей Андреевич
187гв.шап Ил-2 кп гв.пп Хомутов Николай Дмитриевич нш гв.пп Лазутин Алексей Никитович
188гв.шап Ил-2 кп гв.пп Валенюк Евгений Григорьевич нш гв.м Шпинчевский Владимир Илларионович 
190гв.шап Ил-2 кп гв.пп Мельников Иван Петрович нш гв.м Миневич Яков Наумович

5шак кк ГСС г-л Каманин Николай Петрович нш п Яроцкий Георгий Иванович

4гв.шад кд гв.п Сапрыкин Валентин Филиппович нш гв.п Пикулик Василий Михайлович
90гв.шап Ил-2 кп гв.пп Ищенко Михаил Арсен(т)ьевич нш гв.м Безуглый Григорий Васильевич
91гв.шап Ил-2 кп гв.пп Коряков Василий Николаевич (ГСС 18.08.45) нш гв.пп Нильва Абрам Моисеевич
92гв.шап Ил-2 кп гв.пп Ковшиков Борис Иванович нш гв.пп Господчиков Евгений Павлович

264шад кд п Клобуков Евгений Васильевич нш пп Иванов Федор Павлович
235шап Ил-2 кп пп Безденежных Анатолий Васильевич нш пп Виноградов Николай Николаевич
451шап Ил-2 кп пп Косевич Николай Мартынович нш гв.пп Ясюченя Николай Герасимович
809шап Ил-10 кп пп Киреев Алексей Иванович (ГСС 15.05.46) нш пп Билык Александр Антонович

3гв.иак кк гв.г-л Подгорный Иван Дмитриевич нш гв.г-м Простосердов Александр Степанович

13гв.иад кд ГСС гв.п Тараненко Иван Андреевич нш гв.пп Щукин Иван Степанович
149гв.иап Як-3,Як-9 кп ГСС гв.пп Зотов Матвей Иванович нш гв.м Семенов Андрей Андреевич   
150гв.иап Як-3 кп ГСС гв.пп Якименко Антон Дмитриевич нш гв.пп Коротков Михаил Алексеевич
151гв.иап Як-9 кп гв.пп Обозненко Андрей Александрович нш гв.м Хаценко Алексей Юрьевич

14гв.иад кд гв.п Юдаков Алексей Павлович нш гв.п Гарев Константин Трофимович
177гв.иап Ла-5,Ла-7 кп гв.м Угроватов Петр Васильевич нш гв.пп Рубцов Борис Иванович  
178гв.иап Ла-5фн,7 кп ГСС гв.пп Ольховский Николай Иванович нш гв.пп Доценко Дмитрий Дмитриевич
179гв.иап Ла-7 кп гв.пп Матвеенко Степан Александрович нш гв.м Глазов Павел Андреевич  

218бад кд п Романов Николай Константинович нш п Хмыров Иван Дмитриевич
48бап А-20 кп пп Колий Василий Павлович нш м Мамчич Петр Семенович
452бап А-20 кп пп Паничкин Алексей Андреевич нш пп Побежимов Николай Иванович
453бап А-20 кп пп Прокофьев Яков Прокофьевич нш пп Саморуппо Петр Евгеньевич

312нбад кд п Чанпалов Василий Павлович нш п Бондаренко Василий Минович
392нбап По-2 кп м Илларионов Сергей Васильевич нш пп Богатырев Иван Александрович
930нбап По-2 кп пп Чернобуров Александр Иванович нш м Егоров Матвей Егорович
992нбап По-2 кп п Девятов Николай Михайлович нш м Голованов Иван Васильевич

6гв.иад кд ГСС(28.04.45) гв.п Гейбо Иосиф Иванович нш гв.п Суяков Дмитрий Александрович
31гв.иап Як-9 кп гв.пп Куделя Свирид Харитонович нш гв.м Юрков Анисим Иосифович
73гв.иап Як-9 кп гв.пп Михайлюк Порфирий Афанасьевич нш гв.м Клименченко Александр Николаевич
85гв.иап Як-9 кп гв.пп Смоляков Платон Ефимович нш гв.пп Соин Валентин Петрович

279иад кд гв.п Благовещенский Всеволод Георгиевич вриднш пп Нагин Алексей Иванович(нач. опер.-разв. отд. 279иад)
92иап Ла-7 кп м Балабан Андрей Устинович нш м Чухно Михаил Андреевич
192иап Ла-7 кп гв.пп Федотов Иван Яковлевич нш м Шевченко Сергей Иванович  
486иап Ла-5,Ла-7 кп пп Медведев Дмитрий Александрович (ГСС 15.06.46) нш м Сулаберидзе Шалва Ильич

331иад кд п Семененко Иван Андреевич нш пп Афанасьев Михаил Васильевич
122иап Як-1б,Як-9т кп гв.пп Росляков Николай Андреевич нш м Ионов Александр Максимович
179иап Як-1б,Як-9т кп пп Коваленко Петр Терентьевич нш гв.пп Масталерж Анатолий Станиславович
513иап Як-1б,Як-9т кп м Поздняков Яков Миронович нш пп Леонтьев Николай Михайлович

Отд.
511орап кп пп Берман Семен Давидович нш пп Халюк Роман Алексеевич
207окрап кп п Комаров Георгий Георгиевич нш м Богданов Ефим Сергеевич
95трап кп пп Адушев Николай Тимофеевич нш пп Грушкин Михаил Федорович
44оап ГВФ кп пп Местон Борис Леонидович нш гв.м Войденов Александр Николаевич
85санап кп пп Восканян Шаварш Николаевич нш м Кузнецов Иван Андреевич
1001санап кп пп Швелидзе Константин Яковлевич нш пп Прусаков Василий Александрович
714оапс По-2 кп пп Сушко Федор Федорович нш пп Еременко Владимир Захарович

ВВС 6гв.ТА
207гв.оапс По-2 кп гв.п Наконечный Иван Тимофеевич нш гв.пп Сергеев Иван Матвеевич

----------


## Morsunin

17ВА 3-й Украинский фронт командарм ГСС(28.04.45) г-п Судец Владимир Александрович нш г-л Корсаков Николай Михайлович

10шак кк г-л Толстиков Олег Викторович нш г-м Бурак Корней Трофимович

136шад кд п Терехов Николай Павлович нш п Шустер Федор Дмитриевич
210шап Ил-2 кп м Заблудовский Александр Юльевич
715шап Ил-2 кп пп Замятин Иван Иосифович нш м Лещинер Зиновий Абрамович
989шап Ил-2 кп пп Шуляков Григорий Иосифович нш м Самодеенко Иван Филиппович

306шад кд п Иванов Александр Викторович нш п Лапотников Арсений Васильевич
672шап Ил-2 кп ГСС гв.пп Ананьин Степан Константинович нш м Зоря Филипп Моисеевич
951шап Ил-2 кп гв.м Красночубенко Иван Тимофеевич нш м Акимов Петр Петрович
995шап Ил-10 кп м Соколовский Василий Григорьевич нш м Дмитренко Иван Иванович

244бад кд п Недосекин Павел Владимирович нш пп Корольков Георгий Тимофеевич
260бап А-20 кп м Андреев Борис Михайлович нш м Чабаненко Дмитрий Григорьевич
449бап А-20 кп м Тюшевский Виктор Фролович нш пп Угольников Алексей Николаевич
861бап А-20 кп пп Никифоров Николай Александрович нш пп Павлов Алексей Георгиевич

262нбад кд г-м Тищенко Сергей Иосифович нш п Пекин Анатолий Семенович
97гв.нбап По-2 кп гв.пп Стяжков Анатолий Васильевич нш гв.м Кизиков Виктор Сергеевич
370нбап По-2 кп гв.пп Василевский Константин Яковлевич нш м Сибиряков Сергей Николаевич
371нбап По-2 кп пп Брусильцев Иван Миронович нш м Громов Лев Иванович
993нбап По-2 кп пп Гирин Сергей Васильевич нш  Чернецкий Владимир Васильевич

189шад кд г-м Белицкий Геннадий Иванович нш пп Сакун Федор Григорьевич
615шап Ил-2  кп м Царев Иван Денисович нш м Большаков Николай Дмитриевич  
639шап Ил-2 кп пп Цуркан Степан Акимович нш м Рулев Иван Иванович
707шап Ил-2 кп пп Шевригин Михаил Иванович нш гв.пп Лопаткин Анатолий Николаевич

194иад кд п Дементьев Федор Никит(ов)ич нш п Федоров Григорий Васильевич
56иап Ла-5фн кп пп Тупало Емельян Ефимович нш м Довгаль Иван Гаврилович
530иап Ла-5фн кп пп Кулинич Антон Митрофанович нш м Федотов Иван Степанович
848иап Ла-5фн кп м Прусаков Степан Ильич нш м Симонов Виктор Леонидович

288иад кд ГСС г-м Смирнов Борис Александрович нш п Колошин Борис Петрович
611иап Як-3,Як-9т кп пп Исаенко Николай Фёдорович нш м Морозов Захар Яковлевич
659иап Як-3 кп пп Смешков Василий Мефодьевич нш пп Самсонов Владимир Михайлович
866иап Як-3 кп пп Чугунов Александр Степанович нш пп Сигорский Александр Александрович
897иап Як-3,Як-9 кп м Марков Алексей Михайлович нш пп Яресько Сергей Ильич

295иад кд пп Шатилин Федор Семенович нш гв.п Русанов Дмитрий Алексеевич
31иап Ла-7 кп ГСС гв.пп Онуфриенко Григорий Денисович нш пп Чернов Года Аврамович
116иап Ла-7 кп пп Дмитриев Михаил Захарович нш гв.пп Безбердый Иван Емельянович
164иап Ла-5фн, Ла-7 кп пп Мелентьев Алексей Дмитриевич нш м Бравиков Георгий Кондратьевич

Отд.
39орап кп пп Степанов Сергей Николаевич
96окрап кп пп Кожевников Андрей Георгиевич нш м Зубарев Анатолий Сергеевич
227трап кп м Петровец Георгий Яковлевич нш пп Зайцев Иван Семенович  
3санап кп пп Соколов Николай Ефимович нш пп Потоцкий Владимир Иванович
282оапс По-2 кп пп Быков Александр Иванович нш м Шпуй МихаилСергеевич
26оап ГВФ кп пп Подсосов Александр Иванович нш м Захаров Константин Иванович 
18утап кп пп Храбрых Александр Дмитриевич с 05.45 кп пп Резник Михаил Митрофанович нш пп Мальцев Евгений Федорович

 АГ Витрука

10гв.шад кд ГСС гв.г-м Витрук Андрей Никифорович нш гв.п Урюпин Василий Иванович
165гв.шап Ил-2 кп гв.м Рассмотров Александр Иванович нш гв.м Белоусов Борис Федорович
166гв.шап Ил-2 кп гв.м Войтекайтес Анатолий Николаевич (ГСС 29.06.45) нш гв.пп Красуля Николай Матвеевич
167гв.шап Ил-2 кп гв.м Василин Иван Иванович нш гв.м Гарнушкин Авенир Николаевич

236иад кд п Кудряшов Василий Яковлевич нш пп Хомец Георгий Акимович
117гв.иап Як-9 кп гв.пп Гроховецкий Григорий Игнатьевич нш гв.пп Бурцев Анатолий Николаевич
168гв.иап Як-9 кп гв.м Калинин Иван Семенович нш гв.пп Шурлыгин Александр Николаевич
267иап Як-3, 9т кп ГСС м Щиров Сергей Сергеевич нш пп Ястребцев Михаил Степанович

----------


## Morsunin

18ВА командарм Главный маршал авиации Голованов Александр Евгеньевич нш г-л Перминов Николай Власович

1гв.бак в Белосток кк гв.г-л Тупиков Георгий Николаевич нш гв.п Зотин Георгий Степанович 

11гв.бад кд ГСС гв.г-м Балашов Иван Филиппович нш гв.п Набатов Григорий Тихонович
2гв.бап Ил-4, В-25 кп ГСС гв.пп Рубцов Анатолий Петрович нш гв.пп Алексеев Михаил Петрович  
5гв.бап Ил-4 после войны 121гв.бап кп гв.пп Шошин Николай Михайлович нш гв.пп Кука Евгений Михайлович
16гв.бап Ил-4 кп гв.пп Евтух Владимир Степанович нш гв.м Немец Иван Григорьевич

16гв.бад кд гв.г-м Чемоданов Степан Иванович нш гв.п Миронов Михаил Федорович
6гв.бап Ил-4 кп гв.пп Кононов Даниил Лазаревич нш гв.пп Шамало Николай Павлович
17гв.бап Ил-4 кп ГСС гв.пп Матросов Алексей Евлампиевич нш гв.м Руденко Андрей Георгиевич
326бап Ер-2 формируется кп гв.пп Марков Павел Петрович нш пп Горобец Федор Петрович

36бад в Мендзыжец кд гв.п Гусаров Николай Сергеевич нш п Гайштут Григорий Моисеевич
28гв.бап Ил-4 кп ГСС гв.пп Бирюков Серафим Кириллович нш гв.пп Филоненко Василий Константинович
240гв.бап Ил-4 кп Дв.ГССР гв.пп Таран Павел Андреевич нш гв.пп Меклер Григорий Моисеевич
108бап Ил-4 пп Родионов Иван Васильевич нш м Голенев Семен Федорович

48бад кд в Бяла-Подляска г-м Набоков Семен Константинович нш пп Захаренко Иван Федорович
30гв.бап Ил-4 в Малашевиче кп гв.пп Трехин Василий Алексеевич нш гв.м Погорецкий Виктор Григорьевич
109бап Ил-4 кп кп гв.м Мезенцев Владимир Иосифович
330бап Ер-2 в Мигалово формируется кп пп Петруня Иван Устинович нш пп Темный Максим Михайлович

2гв.бак кк г-л Логинов Евгений Федорович нш гв.г-м Дьяченко Леонтий Акимович 

2гв.бад в Щебжешин кд гв.п Горевалов Сергей Константинович нш гв.п Шевчук Константин Никифорович
3гв.бап Ил-4 кп ГСС гв.п Глазков Павел Петрович нш гв.пп Можаровский Андрей Иванович
18гв.бап Ил-4 с 08.04. в Колония(Замостье) кп гв.п Вавилов Александр Яковлевич нш гв.пп Леонидов Борис Владимирович
19гв.бап Ил-4 кп ГСС гв.п Шапошников Александр Иванович нш гв.пп Рытко Александр Федорович

7гв.бад кд гв.г-м Широкий Феофан Сергеевич нш гв.п Евчук Семен Яковлевич
9гв.бап Ил-4 кп гв.пп Косихин Николай Антонович нш гв.пп Перемот Дмитрий Константинович
21гв.бап Ил-4 кп гв.п Морозов Василий Иванович нш гв.пп Алексеев Константин Васильевич

13гв.бад кд гв.г-м Бровко Иван Карпович нш гв.п Мягкий Михаил Григорьевич
20гв.бап Ил-4 кп гв.п Гельбак Сергей Александрович нш гв.м Скворцов Петр Гаврилович
224гв.бап Ил-4 кп гв.п Смитиенко Михаил Павлович нш гв.пп Комиссаров Василий Петрович
226гв.бап Ил-4 кп ГСС гв.пп Петушков Алексей Свипидович нш гв.м Григорьев Константин Петрович

18гв.бад кд ГСС гв.г-м Тихонов Василий Гаврилович нш гв.пп Дубяго Иван Лаврентьевич
327бап Ер-2 кп гв.пп Черниченко Всеволод Григорьевич нш гв.м Передерий Андрей Сергеевич
329бап Ер-2 кп гв.пп Холод Андрей Трифонович нш гв.м Ларин Евгений Митрофанович 
328бап Ер-2 формируется кп гв.пп Подоба Григорий Ефимович нш гв.м Федоров Федор Алексеевич
332бап Ер-2 формируется кп гв.пп Митянин Александр Павлович нш гв.м Винников Алексей Васильевич

3гв.бак кк гв.г-л Нестерцев Виктор Ефимович нш гв.п Тарасюк Василий Нарциссович 

1бад кд гв.г-м Картаков Василий Андреевич нш п Бегунов Иван Илларионович
31гв.бап Ли-2 кп гв.пп Запыленов Степан Семенович нш гв.пп Верхозин Александр Михайлович
32гв.бап Ли-2 кп гв.пп Осипчук Борис Петрович нш гв.м Савостьянов Осип Никитович
334бап Ли-2 кп пп Лебедев Василий Иванович нш м Бараков Иван Васильевич

22гв.бад кд гв.г-м Блинов Борис Владимирович вриднш гв.м Каплинский Давид Иосифович (нач. оперотдела 22гв.бад)
11гв.бап Ли-2 кп гв.пп Пятибоков Леонтий Михайлович нш гв.пп Кожевников Яков Ефимович
220гв.бап Ли-2 кп гв.пп Дьяков Иосиф Илларионович нш гв.м Ботанов Алексей Яковлевич
339бап Ли-2кп гв.пп Поликарпов Николай Яковлевич нш гв.пп Моржов Михаил Алексеевич

12бад кд гв.г-м Глущенко Иван Иванович нш пп Бачинский Филипп Васильевич
12гв.бап Ли-2 в Старовесь кп гв.пп Богданов Николай Григорьевич нш гв.пп Жердев Василий Иванович
33гв.бап Ли-2 кп гв.пп Гаврилов Михаил Иосифович нш гв.м Киселев Юрий Семенович
338бап Ли-2 в Тонча кп ГСС пп Масленников Виталий Иванович нш м Сорокин Алексей Федорович

50бад кд г-м Меньшиков Федор Иванович нш гв.п Ушаков Василий Павлович
26гв.бап В-25 гв.пп Пресняков Илья Федорович нш гв.пп Гулис Андрей Андреевич
111бап В-25 кп гв.пп Аркатов Михаил Андреевич нш гв.м Кирпатый Алексей Симонович
333бап Ер-2 формируется кп гв.м Засорин Петр Михайлович нш гв.п Москаленко Иван Андреевич

4гв.бак кк гв.г-л Счетчиков Георгий Семенович нш гв.г-м Ковалев Сергей Павлович 

14гв.бад кд гв.п Щелкунов Василий Иванович нш гв.п Усачев Семен Васильевич
15гв.бап В-25 кп гв.пп Цыганенко Владимир Саввич нш гв.пп Разживин Георгий Владимирович
229гв.бап В-25 кп гв.п Дмитриев Константин Петрович нш гв.пп Анциферов Алексей Георгиевич
250гв.бап В-25 в Хожелюв кп гв.пп Гордиловский Виталий Александрович нш гв.м Бажанов Александр Иосифович
27гв.бап В-25 в Мелец кп гв.пп Дедов-Дзядушинский Михаил Павлович вриднш гв.м Сергеев Алексей Павлович

15гв.бад кд гв.п Ульяновский Сергей Алексеевич нш гв.п Напольский Павел Андреевич
14гв.бап В-25 гв.пп Якименко Григорий Иванович нш гв.пп Шавельский Петр Трофимович
238гв.бап В-25 кп гв.пп ГСС Баленко Александр Алексеевич нш гв.пп Суриков Сергей Николаевич
251гв.бап В-25 в Текел кп ГСС гв.пп Драгомирецкий Владимир Порфирьевич нш гв.м Мисник Григорий Федорович

53бад кд г-м Лабудев Василий Иванович нш п Шевчук Николай Гаврилович
1гв.бап Ли-2 кп гв.пп Филин Василий Петрович нш гв.пп Козенко Дмитрий Александрович
239гв.бап Ли-2 кп гв.пп Шамраев Григорий Алексеевич нш гв.пп Далакишвили Калистрат Елизбарович
336бап Ли-2 кп гв.пп Равич Давид Михайлович нш гв.пп Шемановский Николай Александрович

54бад кд гв.г-м Щелкин Василий Антонович нш гв.п Шейхов Гусейн Меликович
7гв.бап Ли-2 кп гв.пп Езерский Борис Григорьевич нш гв.пп Грачев Ксенофонт Антонович
29гв.бап Ли-2 кп гв.пп Афонин Николай Григорьевич нш гв.пп Андреев Роман Васильевич
340бап Ли-2 кп ГСС гв.пп Степанов Федор Федорович нш гв.м Бабенко Георгий Степанович

Отд.
341бап В-25 кп пп Гнедич Дмитрий Борисович нш гв.пп Нестеренко Ефим Максимович

45бад кд г-м Лебедев Викторин Иванович нш п Иващенко Арефий Никитович  
25гв.бап В-17,В-24 кп гв.п Абрамов Владимир Алексеевич нш гв.пп Бондаренко Афанасий Николаевич  
362бап В-25 кп пп Илюхин Николай Николаевич нш пп Юшпрах Моисей Эльевич
890бап В-25 в Барановичи кп ГСС п Пусэп Эндель Карлович нш пп Никитин

56адидд кд гв.п Бицкий Борис Владимирович нш гв.пп Рогов Андрей Александрович
45иап дд А-20G кп м Мхитаров Александр Николаевич нш пп Кузнецов Петр Иванович
173иап дд A-20G кп пп Ситников Василий Абрамович нш гв.м Лопаткин Михаил Иванович

73всп.аддд кд г-м иас Захаров Никита Алексеевич нш гв.пп Архипов Георгий Александрович
89тап кп м Капрэлян Рафаил Иванович нш гв.м Рыбаков Дмитрий Иванович
104всп.ап кп к Пантелли Алексей Антонович
105всп.ап кп м Юсов Петр Александрович нш м Дерелло Родион Иванович   

Отд.
742орапдд кп пп Кулиш Павел Иванович нш пп Морозов Андрей Тимофеевич

----------


## ivanovodessa

СПАСИБО.Нужная информация.С ПРАЗДНИКОМ.

----------


## Кубинец

А есть информация по количественному составу авиапарка, с разбивкой по типам и моделям самолётов?

----------


## АННА ГРИ

> А есть информация по количественному составу авиапарка, с разбивкой по типам и моделям самолётов?


Мой дедушка Докалов Петр Иванов в День победы был уже подполковником.Спасибо!

----------


## Morsunin

> Мой дедушка Докалов Петр Иванов в День победы был уже подполковником.Спасибо!


Вам спасибо. Исправил.

----------


## Кубинец

А количественный состав, с разбивкой по типам и маркам самолётов, имеется?

----------

